# 4 Years Ranger 4 years Big Army?



## Ravage (Jul 26, 2010)

Got a qestion to Army Rangers past and present.
I've heard recently that the Army has a policy, in which a Soldier that gets to the 75th RR serves for lets say 4 year contract, after that when the guy signs another one he would be obligated to serve it out in the Big Army, depending on the MOS (which would more likely be 11B), in an conventional Army unit.
Any truth to that? I've been on this site for some time now and from all I've read, once you go SOF you neighter want to go back, nor would the Dark Side of the Froce want you to.
I am aware that support MOSes might not get the whole ride that combat guys do, but would that apply to the combat arm of the 75 Ranger Regiment ?

It's just a rumor which I hope to clarify.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 26, 2010)

News to me.  Being in regiment also makes you exempt from recruiting and drill instructor duty.....err at least it did.


----------



## car (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that once you're "in the community" you don't leave unless you want to, or unless you're "asked to".......


----------



## EATIII (Jul 26, 2010)

Back in the day, that was the norm and you could not stay for more than 6 consecutive yrs (due to burnout and the charters)

Abrams charter:He writes, “It was understood that the Rangers were to be a role model for the Army and
leaders trained in the Ranger battalions should return to the conventional Army to pass on their
experience and expertise.

Wickham charter:The Ranger Regiment will draw its members from the entire army-after service in
the regiment-return these men to line units of the army with the Ranger
philosophy and standards.
Rangers will lead the way in developing tactics, training techniques, and doctrine
for the Army’s Light infantry formations.
The Ranger regiment will be deeply involved in the development of Ranger
doctrine.
The Regiment will experiment with new equipment to include off-the-shelf items
and share the results with the Light Infantry community.

Sullivan charter: As the standard-bearer for the Army, the Regiment will recruit from every
sector of the active force. When a Ranger is reassigned at the completion of his
tour, he will imbue his new unit with the Regiment’s dauntless spirit and high
standards.

http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA415822&Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf


----------



## Centermass (Jul 27, 2010)

It's also a dice roll. If you decide to make the Army a career, the stars and planets all have to be in alignment in order to continue your tenure within the Regiment. Reason being is there's only so many slots available once you move up the ladder for you to occupy vs what's available. For instance, 3 Platoon Sergeants (E-7's) all get popped on the E-8 list for Master Sergeant. All have low sequence numbers. There's currently no slots available for any E-8's within the Regiment as they're all currently occupied by others. Someone has to go somewhere. 

The only other solution to this is if the RR CSM has enough pull (And more often than not, he does) to slot them as overstrength in order to keep them.


----------



## dknob (Jul 27, 2010)

You don't have to leave unless you want to, or you get kicked out.
Most Rangers leave the Army before they go conventional. Most guys I knew who left Regiment, only left for a little while to "take a break" from the 75th.


----------



## 1/75MadMan (Sep 9, 2010)

When your there your there...  But like stated above, once you get high enough in the chain your going to have to go from battalion to regiment and do something staff until something opens up...  Or switch Battalions is another possibility.  But the basic answer to what your asking is... * It's a rumor and that's all it is.  * :)


----------

